# Cryptocoryne Balansae Trimming



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all, I got this plant several months ago and it has taken off!! It is over 30 inches tall and over shadowing many plants. Does anyone know of a way of prunning this plant? Can I just cut the leaves in half? Also if I cannot trim this plant then I may just have to replace the plant. I have been having a hard time finding a cryp that grows around 1 foot tall max, that looks similiar to balansae.
Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is not good to try to trim C. balansae. It should be in the back or back corners of the tank and it should be left alone. Low growing crypts, Anubias, or Java fern will do OK under it.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

If you do trim it I would not cut the leaves in half. Instead you can try cutting the individual leaves off at the base.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Or you can send me some for my 125 haha


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

try a different crypt. balansae is awesome but unfortunately it wont like the haircut...
i cant think of similar looking plant that stays smaller...crispatula var crispatula might be smaller...


----------

